# Netbeans - keine Sourcen in jar



## CKS04 (6. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

ich benutze Netbeans 7.1.2 und habe dort ein Projekt mit mehreren Klassen.
Jetz möchte ich erreichen, das beim Kompilieren und Erstellen der jar KEINE Sourcen mit in die jar übernommen werden. 

Bisher ging das immer damit, das ich in den Project Properties unter Packaging im Feld "Exclude from JAR File" den Wert "**/*.java" eingetragen habe. Das geht plötzlich nicht mehr.

Hat jemand eine Idee was falsch sein könnte, sich mit einem IDE Update geändert haben könnte etc.

Oder wie kann ich es noch verhindern das Sourcen mit ins jar kommen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Christian


----------

